# Verbose



## hashepsut

cómo puedo traducir la palabra verbose en la siguiente oración :

"For a *verbose *output of changes to the device tree, perform the command..."

gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar 


PD: esto es de un manual técnico


----------



## parhuzam

Se puede decir....   _*rendimientos superfluos de cambios*_   ... literal...

Quizás te dé unas ideas.

Saludos.


----------



## lforestier

Para una salida *mas detallada* de los cambios al...


----------



## L4ut4r0

parhuzam said:


> Se puede decir....   _*rendimientos superfluos de cambios*_   ... literal...



_Verbose_ no es lo mismo que superfluo. Más bien  "no indispensable". Curiosamente verboso sí sale en el DRAE:

*verboso**, sa**.*
* 1.     * adj. Abundante y copioso de palabras.


----------



## parhuzam

Interesting.... el sentido en inglés     superfluous words/language

adj.  superfluous... con más de lo necesario..  

adj.  verbose   ..... copioso de palabras... más de lo necesario

verbose = pleonasmo... ,  pleonástico.

1. m. Ret. Figura de construcción, que consiste en emplear en la oración uno o más vocablos innecesarios para que tenga sentido completo, pero con los cuales se añade expresividad a lo dicho; p. ej., lo vi con mis propios ojos.
2. m. Demasía o redundancia viciosa de palabras.


 Saludos.


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez "locuaz".

Pero "verboso" existe en español y tiene el mismo significado.


----------



## parhuzam

Hola....

Un *locuaz*.... habla sin sentido

*verboso*- todavia tiene las pilas y los alambres conectados pero se redondea con demasiadas palabras cuando pocas son necesarias.

Saludos.


----------



## lpfr

parhuzam said:


> Un *locuaz*.... habla sin sentido
> *verboso*- todavia tiene las pilas y los alambres conectados  pero se redondea con demasiadas palabras cuando pocas son necesarias.



 De acuerdo con el DRAE:
*locuaz. **1. *adj. Que habla mucho o demasiado.
    ("*o* demasiado" y no "*y* demasiado*"*)
*verboso**, sa**. **1. *adj. Abundante y copioso de palabras.

Here the English definition:
*ver·bose *_adj._
  Using or containing a great and usually an excessive number of words; wordy. See Synonyms at wordy.

  Como se puede ver "verbose" y "verboso" tienen significados identicos.


----------



## parhuzam

" todavia tiene las pilas y los alambres conectados"... es en broma....quiere decir que piensa lo que dice...su mente funciona... pero usa más palabras de lo que es necesario....

" todavia tiene las pilas y los alambres conectados" =" he still has his batteries an wires connected to his brain... he thinks about what he says....

The "locuaz" talks incessantly... with no thought process.

I agree about *verboso=verbose*

I have had professors that what they said in an hour lecture.. they could have said in 20 minutes... verbose? certainly.

à bientôt


----------



## L4ut4r0

hashepsut said:


> "For a *verbose *output of changes to the device tree, perform the command..."
> 
> PD: esto es de un manual técnico



No nos olvidemos de la pregunta original. Aquí _verbose_ se refiere a algo no indispensable, pero de ninguna manera superfluo. Lo opuesto de _verbose_ es _terse._


----------



## lpfr

L4ut4r0 said:


> Aquí _verbose_ se refiere a algo no indispensable, pero de ninguna manera superfluo.


 Estoy casi totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Solamente añadiría "...refiere a algo no *siempre* indispensable,...".
  A veces el comportamiento verboso de un programa es _realmente_ indispensable, sobre todo, para resolver problemas.


----------



## parhuzam

I think you are right... but also, I think that in the original text "they" chose the wrong term....   

they could have used... *"full explanation/in detail/expanded/complete" and even clearer.....
*
verbose continues to have a negative connotation.

I would be curious to know the original source of the technical manual...

Saludos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

parhuzam said:


> I think you are right... but also, I think that in the original text "they" chose the wrong term....



It's a tradition computerese. I quote from various online manuals.

-v, verbose print a message for each created directory
*-v* Be verbose and display detailed information about all devices. *
-vv* Be very verbose and display more details. This level includes everything deemed useful. *
-vvv* Be even more verbose and display everything we are able to parse, even if it doesn't look interesting at all (e.g., undefined memory regions).*
--verbose *(*-v*)   Tell emerge to run in verbose mode. Currently this flag causes emerge to print out GNU info errors, if any, and to show the USE flags that will be used for each package when pretending.


----------



## parhuzam

Thank you... 

It is used as a code...in computerese...an additional meaning to the word. We are not talking about a person.

Then it is an *"online use "* where the need for space and brevity is at its greatest.

Saludos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Encontré las siguientes traducciones o explicaciones
modalidad informativa
mostrar mensajes de progreso
dar información adicional durante el proceso
*modo detallado *


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

Gracias por las explicaciones en castellano.

Saludos.


----------



## lpfr

Según mi experiencia personal, fue el sistema de explotación UNIX que comenzó a utilizar la opción "verbose" con el parámetro "-v" en la línea de comando. Para mí eso pasó en los años 80 y pico. Pero como UNIX fue inventado a principios de los 70, hay que situar hacia esos años el origen de la utilización de "verbose" en informática.


----------



## 0scar

Ya en parte está aclarado  pero lo recalco.
Esto de *verbose* es jerga de computación muy común, y es la opción para  mostrar en pantalla la información de lo que está sucediendo de forma más detallada que la opción que viene por defecto que es más breve.
Puede traducirse como *detallado* pero es mucho más conveniente traducir como _*verboso*_ porque el parámetro con que se da la órden _*verbose*_ casi siempre es *-v* o */v *y además el usuario  ya conoce el término _*verbose*_ que es un estándar de hecho.

PD.: arriba lpfr lo confirma, yo escribí esto al mismo tiempo sin haberlo leido previamente.


----------



## Moibe

Yo lo traduciría como redundante, palabra que si aplica en computación, que es de donde vino la pregunta original.


----------



## lforestier

Redundante es algo que ya se dijo o previamente mostrado. Verbose se refiere a información adicional, nunca redundante.


----------

